# What I would do with Michael Finley



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

What I would do with Michael Finley

To waive or not to waive? That is the (51) million dollar question. With the new CBA in the NBA, Mavericks owner Mark Cuban is faced with a tough decision and will need to consider all facets before he makes his choice in waiving the *former* heart and soul of the Dallas Mavericks. The Mavs have long been known as the team with the Big 3; Nash, Nowitzki and Finley. After it was broken up last season, would Cuban let the same thing happen to half the remaining members and turn the Mavericks into a shadow of the former selves? If he let Nash go, I can’t see why we won’t be saying bye-bye to Finley come June 22 

If all goes as scheduled, Michael Finley will not be in a Dallas uniform by the end of next July. Mark Cuban will have saved $51 million due to the new CBA luxury tax law (basically) saying that if a team is in luxury cap land, they will have to pay $1 for every dollar they are over. Seeing as how Finley is owed $51 million (from his contract) from the Mavericks in the next 3 years, he is essentially getting $102 million from the organization, far too much for a one dimensional player who’s lost the dimension. The Mavericks wouldn’t be facing this if they weren’t so far over the cap, but as it stands they’ll still be paying luxury tax until 2009 (assuming they just let players walk)

However, I have recently changed my stance on what to do with Finley. I was pro-waiving and anti-keeping, because I was caught up with Dallas’ luxury tax consequences. But I started having a think, Mike still helped offensively and was a tutor to the young guns (aka the future of the franchise) in Josh Howard and Marquis Daniels. From time to time, he’ll spot up offensively or make a good defensive play (contrary to popular belief, he can _sometimes_ defend. He was even marking McGrady in the playoff from the get-go and for extended periods of time). The Dallas Mavericks went undefeated when Finley and Nowitzki both scored 20+ points in the single game (20-0), and went 20-1 when Finley scored 20+ points in the game. One thing is bright though, he’s miraculously shooting his best ever FG% from the 3 point territory. But with all this praise, one must remember the horrible 1-8 games when he can’t hit the broad side of a barn and this is the most inconsistent I’ve ever seen him. Would it really be worth doing? You would need to use part of the MLE on another G (let’s say 4 million) for at least 4 years, so that’s and extra 16 million contract and extra 16 million for luxury tax. If Finley was waived, that just adds one more player we’d have to sign because of the new CBA rule of 14 minimum active players (we have 12, assuming we don’t resign Armstrong or Henderson)

Flashback, 1st July, 2004, Dirk’s best friend Steve Nash bolts on the first day of Free Agency because Mark Cuban and the Mavericks didn’t value him enough. Could the same thing happen to Michael Finley? It’s a different process, but it’s the same thought, wasn’t worth what he was/going to get paid. Last season and many before that, Nash, Dirk and Finley were the big 3 Before Dirk was the franchise player, there was Michael Finley, there was an explosive young guard who could dunk on the best of them and shoot over them to, the guy who had a midrange game to kill, he’d dunk on his own team mate (seeing as how that’s Shawn Bradley, I’m sure that would have been very hard not too) if it meant helping the team. He was the face. He has played 25,000 minutes in a Dallas jersey, 630 games, 39.2 MPG, but in reality, he’s declining. His scoring averages haven’t been this low since he was a backup in Phoenix (15.7 this season to 15 in his sophomore season) and he has an extra 7 minutes to score here, and a 5% lower shooting percentage. All those years of 40+ minutes per game are taking it’s toll, he’s old and still thinks he’s a team leader, whereas he’s a 6th man worth 25 minutes per game at best. To put things into perspective, Michael Finley is having 
-	His worst scoring season ever (15.7 was this season, 16 was his next lowest)
-	His worst rebounding season ever (4.10/4.50)
-	His worst passing season (2.6/2.7)
-	His worst stealing season (.75/.89)
-	Equally worst blocking season
-	Equal worst FG%
(This is just in his Dallas Mavericks history, and all the second worst were in his rookie season with Dallas)

Let’s assume we do wave him, he’ll surely be a hot commodity among title contenders looking for a piece to put them over the hump. I can imagine the following teams being interested and actually have a chance; Chicago, Milwaukee, Phoenix, San Antonio, Houston, Denver, Detroit, Indiana and Miami. That’s a lot of teams possibly vying for his service, and he wouldn’t have to even be a top option or worry about that. He’d be getting paid extra, and the chance to win a championship, so why not? Would he take the Steve Nash route and train extra hard and show up and hit Dallas where it hurts?

Would he continue to decline? Will Cuban waive him and save $51 million?

Only time will tell...

All I know is that I don’t want him on Phoenix with former Big Three personae, Nash.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Sorry about creating a new thread, but I wanted it to get recognition

Feedback would be nice.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Theo, I agree that I would hate to see Finley on the Suns knocking down 3-pointers to beat us. But in some ways I would like to move on and actually be forced to go another direction (DEFENSE) if the Mavs do let him go. I do think Finley still has value in the is league but not 102 mil worth of value. Not even 51 mil worth but that is the contract that was signed so the Mavs are stuck with at least that portion.

I know the Nash thing looked like a really bad idea for us but this past year was not really the year that the Mavs were concerned with in terms of paying Nash alot of money. It was the fact that in two more years he will be making even more and he may have the kind of dropoff that Finley has started to see. That is why judging the decision not to sign Nash will have to wait another couple of years before we know. It may turn out that it was one of the dumbest things they have done if Nash continues to perform close to what he did this past year. I doubt that happens though.

So back to Finley, I am conflicted about the way to go here because we are talking about just letting another of the big three walk without getting anything in return. The 51 mil savings only goes to Cuban so from that respect I don't care if Cuban saves money if it does not help us basketball wise. But I am not sure that it would not help us basketball wise if it forces us to go out and sign a guy to take that roster spot who is a defensive guy. Lets say a Raja Bell type guy who can still knock down the open jumper if left open but is also a real pest on defense and will help us get tougher on the defensive end. It would also force Avery to use Marquis more and maybe help him develop. So would it be addition by subtraction? Lose Finely but in many ways improve overall?

I guess at this point I think I would like to see us move on and continue to mold the team differently with defense as the key.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think we should explore a few trades even if it means getting another bloated contract. Finley is declining and he wont be as useful. Getting rid of him will provide more minutes for Howard and Daniels who are improving. Like mavsman said, we should take more of a defensive direction now.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

I think one point that almost nobody has talked about is does he fit Avery Johnson's system? I believe that the Mavs have talked to him about coming off the bench. After hearing his interview last night I believe he is TOTALLY against that on this team. Finley truly believes he was hampered by his foot injury. I think is his mind he's still capable of being the same player while we see the reality. Even before the injury he was a player in decline and becoming even more one-demensional.

Everyone has to remember Finley is a Don Nelson type player. Which means offensive minded, always looking to score and shoot. That goes somewhat against what Avery Johnson believes which is defensive minded. Avery doesn't mind player who come up short offensively. As long as they play defense on every posession. Finley plays solid defense in stretches and the other times looks horrible. I think this mindset drives AJ crazy since he knows Finley is capable of being a solid defensive player. 

Another reason they might just end up waiving him is because he might become counter-productive sitting on the bench. Next season AJ will have a lot of players to work into the rotation. He doesn't want to have a veteran like Finley complaining about minutes. I think Finley feels like he is owed those minutes after hearing his interview last night. Also, AJ doesn't want to have the pressure of fans, and media. They might pressure him to put Finley back into the starting lineup if things get off to a rough start. Everyone knows how quick the media and fans are quick to point fingers.

The organization is trying to change it's style, and become more traditional. This means making tough decisions like moving Finley for a more versatile SG. Also, this isn't Don Nelson's team anymore, this is Avery Johnson's team. Which means he wants players who are defensive minded and more agressive in playing down low. AJ is going to build this team the way he feels is the best way to compete for a championship. That means not showing loyalty to players who are in decline. The Spurs overhauled their team and now they have championship to show for it. The Mavs cand do the same with the right players.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Please keep him. I don't want his old scrub behind with the suns


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

The problem is that he is still worth hanmging onto. he has ties with the team and we need to send out a good message to the players that we are loyal to our players, especially after the Nash incident. 

He was signed to a huge contract which it looks like we will feel the burden of until it;s off the books. So we may as well waive him *if he isn't willing to accept a backup role*. If he's happy as a backup I don't think it';s worth handing to another teamm it'll come back to bite us.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

He seems confident that he will be better next season because he was hampered by injuries.I think we can waive him between July 22 and the beginning of next season. Since we probably wont make any big moves in the offseason, lets see how he looks in training camp if we are allowed that far.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

soulhunter said:


> The problem is that he is still worth hanmging onto. he has ties with the team and we need to send out a good message to the players that we are loyal to our players, especially after the Nash incident.
> 
> He was signed to a huge contract which it looks like we will feel the burden of until it;s off the books. So we may as well waive him *if he isn't willing to accept a backup role*. If he's happy as a backup I don't think it';s worth handing to another teamm it'll come back to bite us.


The only thing this team needs to be loyal to is winning a championship. I want AJ to bring in the players that he thinks will win a championship. If he doesn't feel Finley will fit in his system then I back him. AJ has proved to me he knows what he's doing. He came in on the fly in a very difficult position. Implemented some his philosophy and got this team to the second round. You can't have someone making $51 MILLION sitting on your bench. Especially a player who is streaky and isn't a pure shooter anymore. Also, plays very weak defense that's too much of a drop off. If the team pays him and puts his luxuary tax back into the team it's excellent move.

When will you and other people understand the Nash deal was a smart move. In a couple of years when Devin is coming into his own Nash will be in decline. His type of style the body can't hold up for that long. We all saw that in the playoffs when his back got stiff. Get over it, it's done with.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

What do you all think of the article?


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Well if mavs can't get a guy that can put up alot of points then I say keep him, I guess this came back to haunt Cuban, he traded so many times who will play the leadership role Dirk sure but who else most of team hasn't even been there for more than 3 years, but under AJ it might not be so hard. If his injury has been annoying so much and he comes back to show everyone that he can still play and becomes traded then Dallas will be in trouble for losing a guy like him. he showed in the playoffs that he can play D. If Stack or Marq doesn't get better scoring wise then I say he'll stay.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

There is no doubt that the Mavericks will have to pick up a shooter to replace Finley if they let him go. The last thing I want is to see Stackhouse and Marquis jacking up the shots that Finley took. Neither is a good shooter. Stackhouse is a scorer but his shooting percentage is not good so I don't want to see him taking a bunch of long range shots. Quis is a mid-range shooter and is not good from 3-pt range.

So if they don't bring Fin back they have to go out and get someone but that someone must be a very good defender. That is why I mention someone like Raja Bell. A great defender who is a very good 3-pt shooter. Or maybe someone like Kyle Korver. I actually have not seen enough of him to know how good he is defensively but he is certainly a good shooter.

I agree that if they are going to replace Finley with someone who is only a shooter and not a great defender than they may as well just keep Finley. But if they truly want to change directions than they need to replace him with the right type of guy.


----------

